# How do I build a trap?



## Revelation19:17 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey, all!

I've had pigeons for awhile now but have never trained them. I would like to know how to build traps. Sorry if I posted this in the wrong place, I'm new.   Thanks so much!

-Alycia


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Duhhh, ok....I'm a little slow tonight! For some reason or another I wasn't thinking of a racing trap. Sorry


----------



## Revelation19:17 (Mar 28, 2005)

Nothing.  I'm just wondering about the traps, sorry. 

-Alycia


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Alycia, 
You posted in the right place, I'm just a little off tonight  
I'm sure a resident expert on the subject will be able to point you in the right direction and BTW Welcome to the board!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Alycia,

Welcome to Pigeons.com.....I am not one of the resident experts on this subject (sorry), but while you are waiting for replies from members who can give you suggestions, I found a previous thread that discusses traps and trapping...Just click on the link:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=4970

Hope this will get you started with some helpful information.

Linda


----------



## Revelation19:17 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks, Linda.  I need traps but I don't want to buy them so I was wondering if anyone could give me instructions on how to build one. Thanks again.  
-Alycia


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Trap Making*

Hello Alycia,

I am not the expert, I don't even own tools. But, I did build them once when I was a kid. I used some old hangers, some of them U shaped staples that they use to put up wire fences and the like. And a few pieces of wood. I am thinking a piece of 1 x 2 pine wood.

The 1x2 material needs to be build into a frame. I don't know the size, perhaps the links provided will give you an ideal. But say it is 8" high by a 12" long, like a rectangle. You take the hangers and pull them apart, so it is one long piece of wire. Cut it into a 18" piece, (wire cutters would help) and bend them into a U shape, make the distance between the U at least an inch. Actually the top, should look more square, try bending it over an object like a table. (Don't do this on Mom's formal Cherry table kids).

Then you attach these to the wood frame, near the corners of the U. Do not nail the staples in to far, they have to be able to swing. The pigeons will stick their heads through this U and fly into the loft, and then the hanger will swing back, so they can't get out. You will only need about 6 or 7 of these if you make on 12" wide, since you can have space between the bars.

This all sounds, a lot harder then it is. It is 10 times easyer, then I made it sound.


----------



## Revelation19:17 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you sooooo much, Warren! I'm going to try it... so we'll have to see what happens.    

-Alycia


----------



## coach1st (Oct 6, 2010)

*building a sputnik pigeon trap*

the best way to build a sputnik trap?


----------



## Elmore84 (Mar 22, 2011)

Look on the "loft designs" forumn, there is a really good post on there with plans. I built one with the plans provided on there and it turned out great.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the thread is from 2005... I hope he got his trap done by now..lol..


----------

